# Kernel with Call Recording



## biswasd (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello there - my first post is a request to all of you brilliant developers.....so very grateful and impressed with all of the work on the nexus

however, does anyone know of a kernel that incorporates a modification for call recording? I'm fairly certain that google has released all of the API's for the nexus, so wanted to ask.

thanks so much in advance.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anything folks?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## 5oh (Dec 22, 2011)

Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Google removed this from the API. Sucks too, cause I need it.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

5oh said:


> Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Google removed this from the API. Sucks too, cause I need it.


With all do respect I certainly hope that's not case. Uggghhj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I would think this would be app related and not kernel related. If the microphone can record audio, that should be all you would need.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I would think this would be app related and not kernel related. If the microphone can record audio, that should be all you would need.


It was kernel related for the Thunderbolt, no clue about the Nexus though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think Google would leave it in simply because some states in the U.S. don't allow this from a legal perspective.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> It was kernel related for the Thunderbolt, no clue about the Nexus though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's likely something that requires a kernel component and an app component. Otherwise, how would the kernel know when to start recording or where to put the output.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I'm almost to point I'd put bounty down lol...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Call recording works on ViciousMIUI. tried it on several kernels.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Call recording works on ViciousMIUI. tried it on several kernels.


Definitely good to hear; hopefully that means its possible? How well were both parties recorded though? An apk we can borrow for normal AOSP rom maybe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> Definitely good to hear; hopefully that means its possible? How well were both parties recorded though? An apk we can borrow for normal AOSP rom maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Your voice is loud and clear, the other party is pretty faint, but it can be heard. Doesn't appear to work on speakerphone though. I thought that was a little strange.

edit. I doubt it could be used on regular aosp, it is integrated in the miui phone.apk and the sound recorder.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Your voice is loud and clear, the other party is pretty faint, but it can be heard. Doesn't appear to work on speakerphone though. I thought that was a little strange.


They probably just need to edit the app so that it switches the recording mic input. On speakerphone, a different mic is likely used, and the app isn't pulling sound from the proper mic to record.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I would think this would be app related and not kernel related. If the microphone can record audio, that should be all you would need.


Capturing the user's side on the conversation is hardly the problem. The difficulty is capturing the audio data coming through the earpiece.


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought some phones (I believe HTC) allowed you to pull audio directly from the baseband? I remember this being the case for the galaxy S phones as well.


----------



## 5oh (Dec 22, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2117


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea, my Thunderbolt recorded fine. I reached out to Skvalex in Market who writes application called "CallRecorder" he referred me to someone who does the kernel patches but he seemed to have no interest in Gnex. I just wish we could get a definite yes or no on is it even possible...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

skvalex @ gmail.com> wrote:

Hello.

All 2-way call recording patches located here: http://code.google.com/p/2-way-call-recording/source/browse/#svn%2Fpatches Developer of these patches is avs234 ([email protected]) if you have any questions about kernel patches please ask him.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> skvalex @ gmail.com> wrote:
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


what patches?


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Required patches in kernel to intercept the audio for recording... I think? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WiredPirate (Feb 16, 2012)

BUMP! I would love to see this!


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kernels can easily support this. The difficulty is that most call recording apps have not received any attention for the GNex.

Why? I do not know... but until there is a legitimate call recording app available, kernel devs will not fuss with including call recording functionality.


----------

